

What to do when the passion for knowledge, affects your productivity ? - HernanERB

Hi all,<p>I have always wanted to be a developer, but i have tried and i have found myself not good enough for complex situations, however i understand enough for writing, adapting, translating small guides, tutorials and other documentation of the languaje i try to learn.<p>I think i have identified the problem: My passion for information, my inability to stop it, and the subsequent result of  "wasted time" that i should use for developing my skills.<p>I think being up to date is important for a developer, but how would you manage this problem ? May be i should focus myself in other areas such as the documentation ?<p>I think i need an advice.<p>Hernan.
======
duiker101
You are doing learning wrong. Developing is not about books, tutorials videos
etc... is about thinking. Start writing some code WITHOUT any sort of help
except for the code of some projects similar to what you want to do. You will
have to think with your own head and you will learn how other people
approached similar problems and you will also learn how to overcome them.

Keeping up to date is important but it's not your job. Also, if you don't have
a base, there is not much to keep up to date. Just choose a starting point and
do something concrete. Everything has a starting point and will one day need
an update but don't worry about that now.

~~~
HernanERB
Thanks for the reply.

I think i have tried that approach, but it is hard to apply the things i
understand. I know there is something "missing".

I will try to write on my own a web-application that already exist and see how
far i can go.

